# Sphincter of Oddi.



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

My daughter suffers from this condition and I wondered if any of our members are familiar with this or in fact are afflicted with this rare disorder?

She is currently building a web site with a forum.
She has contacts all around the world and thought that a forum may help bring people together and even help with the treatment they receive.

Our local doctors are always fascinated with the hospital reports, (she has to travel to London to the University College Hospital as the British expert is their.)

Here is the first draft of the website:-

http://sphincterofoddi.co.uk/page1.php


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have entered a topic for her on Trails that the NHS run 
Wish her luck and hope she is contacted by many sufferers
Love Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Blog is down though :wink:


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Every human has a sphincter of oddi.
Does she have a problem with it???


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes she does, I thought I would put it under health & fitness to see if anyone else had the rare malfunction that she has.

The blog on her website describes her problem,


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Seriously everyone has a sphincter of oddi
She must have sphincter of oddi dysfunction or something similar

see
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphincter_of_Oddi_dysfunction

sphincter of oddi is the name of the muscular opening at the bottom of the bile duct which everyone has. Some malfunction needs to be added to give a distinction from the normal anatomy.

I hope this helps


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes I know everyone has one, I put it in this section because hers doesn't perform properly.

My family has had over 2years of her illness and we know all about wikipedia's description.
I am trying to help her by introducing her problem to some very knowledgeable members on here who may have a positive input.
We have already had some very helpful PM's.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A painful and debilitating malfunction

Quite right more research is necessary

the fact is that it is quite rare is a problem

having said that I think the fact that your daughter is 'collecting information'and highlighting it through other suffers is brilliant

there will be a large number of people who suffer and they need to unite to enable research to move forward

Hope for future understanding and maybe successful treatment

I really do hope so

Aldra


----------

